# blame SCHOOL..



## mzreyes (Sep 13, 2007)

for my lack of FOTD posting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 some of these are really old. Hopefully my comeback is better than britney's. hahahahahaha... j/k.. I love her. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





me and my bf's 2 yr anni 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



eyes: plum dressing, entremauve, passionate, intoxicate, carbon, ricepaper
face: dark msf, margin blush
lips: WAS wearing blankety l/s










um... vex, texture, beautyburst, embark, ricepaper..






bronze e/s, vanilla pigment, blankety l/s, pink treat c/l, and some gloss.. margin blush?









smoking eyes quad!!! mmm I'm in looooooooove.. out to shock l/s, pearl blossom b/p









I've done this look before I think..mango mix s/s, mythology, star violet, intoxicate eyeshadows. glissade and dark msfs. pink cabana l/s









greensmoke, femme noir eyeshadows.. and who knows what. lol





smoking eyes quad again!! and probably style it up l/s with fashion pack l/g









amber lights, steamy, stormwatch, plumage, ricepaper e/s, vanilla pigment. iridecsent loose powder, the bronze one?








puppy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chako012 (Sep 13, 2007)

hot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you have such pretty eyes ^^


----------



## MiCHiE (Sep 13, 2007)

Gimme Gimme more Gimme MORE gimme gimme gimme


HOT!


----------



## xJUDYx (Sep 13, 2007)

love them all!! i want your brows! lol


----------



## mzreyes (Sep 13, 2007)

hehe... I loooove that song 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its on my myspace.


----------



## mzjae (Sep 13, 2007)

I miss seeing your pretty face. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You look hot. BTW, cute puppy!


----------



## aziajs (Sep 13, 2007)

The looks you did with the smoking eyes are the reason I want that quad!  That is totally what I had in mind.  Sooo hot!


----------



## gracetre123 (Sep 13, 2007)

yay...mor FOTD from you!! I love them all!!!


----------



## iHEARTorange (Sep 13, 2007)

you look great in all the fotds.. but i gotta say the puppy is HELLA cute.


----------



## amietron (Sep 13, 2007)

this look is my favorite!


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Sep 13, 2007)

i lovee all. You are gorgeous!!


----------



## macface (Sep 13, 2007)

You always have nice pictures and very pretty makeup love your puppy I want  it.


----------



## _Drugz (Sep 13, 2007)

Gorgeous! Your brows look really good too.


----------



## pichima (Sep 13, 2007)

gorgeous!
your puppy's a cutie


----------



## syannaa (Sep 13, 2007)

they're all GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## Jayne (Sep 13, 2007)

love them ALL


----------



## nunu (Sep 13, 2007)

i love them all. you are soo gorgeous!


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 13, 2007)

wow your beautiful! love all the looks and the juicy necklace


----------



## Polina (Sep 13, 2007)

Just flawless! I wish I could do that


----------



## zori (Sep 13, 2007)

Love all the looks. You are beautiful.


----------



## daFilli (Sep 13, 2007)

i love it! and what breed is your dog? its so cute.


----------



## astronaut (Sep 13, 2007)

I like it all, you're gorgeous!


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Sep 13, 2007)

yes maam ya comeback is better than brittney's...love all of them..when i do the dark color in the outer crease, mine looks stank..yours always look good..good job!

and OMG is that pekingese???? i love those!..i want one


----------



## frocher (Sep 13, 2007)

You look amazing in all of them.  Hope school is going well.


----------



## Esperansa_b (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm so lovin all of them, but so inloved with the first one, ADORE those colours on you.


----------



## mzreyes (Sep 13, 2007)

thanks everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The puppy actually belongs to my boyfriend. He has 2 pekingese dogs,a boy and a girl. They had 3 puppies about 2-3 months ago, but one died 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They placed ads in the newspaper and so far nobody has called about them. Which is good because my boyfriend and I will be so sad to see them go


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Sep 13, 2007)

*~*You look amazing in all of these!!! I love the first one!!!*~*


----------



## jilliandanica (Sep 13, 2007)

The 2nd, 3rd n 4th looks are my fav but you look fantastic in all of them. And seriously...you have the best brows!


----------



## melliquor (Sep 13, 2007)

I love all of them.


----------



## n_c (Sep 13, 2007)

PERFECT...as always, nice to see you posting


----------



## Elodienosore (Sep 13, 2007)

You are always gifted. To look at your make-up is a true pleasure. All very pretty, well is always made with very pretty associations of colors.


----------



## MACATTAK (Sep 13, 2007)

Gorgeous looks!  I love that puppy!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 13, 2007)

You look beautiful in all of these! Congrats on 2 yrs!


----------



## MACisME (Sep 13, 2007)

why are u like soooooooo perfect? grr hahaha i LOVE LOVE ur looks!


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Sep 13, 2007)

OMG the smoking eyes quad looks fantastic on u! and i love ur juicy necklace


----------



## yummy411 (Sep 13, 2007)

gorgeous looks! happy anniversary! and your puppy is too adorable!!


----------



## foxyqt (Sep 13, 2007)

they all look great! i specially like the first one and the ones with the smoking eyes quad =)

& thats such a cute puppy!


----------



## PomPoko (Sep 13, 2007)

I love all of them! And your puppy is adorable!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Sep 13, 2007)

Yes, much better come back girl!!! You are so missed around here!! Every single look is HOT as always 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think i love the 1st look best though!!


----------



## mzreyes (Sep 13, 2007)

thanks everyone!! you make me feel like mush


----------



## prsfynestmami (Sep 13, 2007)

gorgeous!! and i love ur peke!!!


----------



## kimmy (Sep 14, 2007)

you are too gorgeous! and that puppy is hella cute!


----------



## makeup_wh0re (Sep 14, 2007)

all are very pretty


----------



## Baby Mac (Sep 14, 2007)

Looks fantastic..i only hope one day ill be able to apply make up to such a high standard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I love the shape of your eyebrows!!


----------



## lipshock (Sep 14, 2007)

Could you be anymore flawless and gorgeous?!

UGH, I love them all!


----------



## bjorne_again (Sep 14, 2007)

first two looks + green look in the middle + last look = love! you rock. plain and simple.


----------



## mzreyes (Sep 14, 2007)

thank you girlies


----------



## snowkei (Sep 15, 2007)

gorgeous as always!!!


----------



## lvgz (Sep 17, 2007)

yayay CAN YOU SAY HOTTTTtt


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Sep 17, 2007)

in that one you look like nicole from pcd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pretty as always!!!


----------



## jsimpson (Sep 18, 2007)

You are just absolutely beautiful...so you don't wear any foundation at all..just the dark msf?


----------



## slvrlips (Sep 23, 2007)

very pretty 
miss you


----------



## c00ki312 (Sep 23, 2007)

love all your looks. where have you been? moreeeee pleeeez!

btw i lovveee your hair. mines the same length id love to know how you take care of it. products n stuff if u dont mind cuz mines a dry mess lol...thanks!


----------



## aziajs (Sep 24, 2007)

Can you do a tutorial for the smoking eyes look??  Pleeeez.


----------



## kalest (Sep 24, 2007)

Looks like Ani was wearing your blankety l/s too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love the way you do your m/u!


----------



## Mien (Sep 24, 2007)

Glad to see your pretty face here again! Your looks are gorgeous as ever, love the pic with your puppy


----------



## nunu (Sep 24, 2007)

i agree with aziajs a tut would be soo cool!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Sep 24, 2007)

You sexy thang!!


----------



## vintage (Sep 25, 2007)

makeup


----------



## mzreyes (Sep 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MarieLisa_Smile* 

 
_





in that one you look like nicole from pcd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pretty as always!!!_

 


hehe thanks girl, but she's like.. 10 million times hotterrrrr


----------



## mzreyes (Sep 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jsimpson* 

 
_You are just absolutely beautiful...so you don't wear any foundation at all..just the dark msf?_

 
lol I get lazy to include all my face stuff. But everyday I use, smashbox concealor under my eyes and nars powder foundation. I use dark msf to contour.


----------



## mzreyes (Sep 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *c00ki312* 

 
_love all your looks. where have you been? moreeeee pleeeez!

btw i lovveee your hair. mines the same length id love to know how you take care of it. products n stuff if u dont mind cuz mines a dry mess lol...thanks!_

 
thanks! Unfortunately school is getting the best of me right now. And I lost my freakin camera charger. UGH!!!! Girl don't be fooled, my hair is DRY! BUt I do use Paul Mitchell shampoo and conditioner. I forget which one, but its the one with the purpleish top. It's supposed to strengthen. Its waaaaaaaaaay better than any drugstore shampoo that I've ever used. hth!


----------



## lanise1328 (Sep 25, 2007)

I love them ALL. You take great pictures that really show the e/s colors.
LOVE IT!


----------



## badkittekitte (Sep 27, 2007)

i love all your looks....i have to admit i copy many of your looks and i wore the last look with amber light and plumage to work and got so many compliments...so when you have the chance..please post a tutorial sometime in the future...i love them


----------



## Waves Of Fire (Sep 27, 2007)

i love all ur looks really beautiful


----------



## alien21xx (Sep 27, 2007)

Love all of these!


----------



## c00ki312 (Sep 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzreyes* 

 
_thanks! Unfortunately school is getting the best of me right now. And I lost my freakin camera charger. UGH!!!! Girl don't be fooled, my hair is DRY! BUt I do use Paul Mitchell shampoo and conditioner. I forget which one, but its the one with the purpleish top. It's supposed to strengthen. Its waaaaaaaaaay better than any drugstore shampoo that I've ever used. hth!_

 
thanksssss so much! more fotds lol


----------



## Jenlai (Sep 27, 2007)

Always so pretty! Thanks!


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Sep 28, 2007)

i alwayz love ur fotdz,lmao.ur skillz are poopin,lmao


----------



## milamonster (Sep 29, 2007)

all those looks are smokin!


----------



## soblonde (Oct 30, 2007)

i can't even pick a fav, they are all stunning!


----------



## mslips (Oct 31, 2007)

lookin gorgeous as always hun! im lovin the last look best and yer doggie's so cute!


----------



## ms.cng (Oct 31, 2007)

You look gorgeous and i have the some puppy as you!!!! Although mines has wider eyes and bigger eyes. =)

Your's is just so cute!  reminds me of mines !

Just thought i'd share.


----------



## Kristal (Nov 13, 2007)

<a href="http://tinypic.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1.tinypic.com/6yv8x1c.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>
<a href="http://tinypic.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i5.tinypic.com/73cqxxj.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>

What are you wearing on your lips in these pictures?


----------



## Kristal (Nov 13, 2007)

hmmm, maybe i need to start reading before asking questions.

i just read the answers to my questions soo, nevermind.


----------



## alexisdeadly (Nov 13, 2007)

You should do a tut for the first look. I love it!


----------



## mzreyes (Nov 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kristal_Uhles* 

 
_hmmm, maybe i need to start reading before asking questions.

i just read the answers to my questions soo, nevermind.




_

 

hehe its all gooood


----------



## ashley_v85 (Nov 14, 2007)

I love it when you post! These are all GORGEOUS (as are you).


----------



## clamster (Dec 8, 2007)

I love all of these! You are so pretty and cute!


----------



## fingie (Dec 8, 2007)

You are so flawless!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 9, 2007)

no wonder you 2 have been together fot 2 yrs... he couldn't get enough of you! so cute!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Dec 9, 2007)

Looooooooooooove it woman!!!


----------



## snowkei (Dec 9, 2007)

hey gal, have anyone said that u look like Beyonce?? gorgeous as always!


----------



## Debbie (Dec 10, 2007)

I've been really lazy lately with applying my makeup, but seeing this totally makes me want to get back in the groove.  You are sooo pretty and talented.


----------



## PrincessCrystal (Dec 14, 2007)

Fabulous! Fabulous! Fabulous! Everything you do!


----------



## Nox (Dec 14, 2007)

Simply beautiful!


----------

